# Branti?



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi all, here's another one for the books, curtousy the LFS. This was the one Nate and I were talking about in the "Worst Advise Given" post.

This is what they had labeled as a S. branti


















We have done a little research ourselves and have come up with this: According to this site - 
Caribe Palometa
- the Pygo denticulata was misidentified as a S. Branti in the "Piranha Book". So, it might not all be the LFS's fault. For once....









So, during our own "investigation", we pegged the above fish as the P. denticulata, for it looked nothing like the S. Branti pictured on the same website above. BUT we still would like your second opinion on the matter, and more info on the correctly identified fish. As you all know, I'm still conducting my endless search for roomies for Debo, so if this is this seed/fruit eating piranha....

-Sarah


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

And while I'm at it, and just for kicks.. Let's see if the LFS has got down the basics.....









Labeled "Gold Piranha"









Labeled "Black Piranha"









DAMN! Sorry, but believe it or not, I, me, Sarah.... took that last pic!!!! Judazz would be so proud! Now why can't I take good pics like that of my _own_ piranha?!








Probably had sompin to do wit da fact that the FS was lit up like n xmas tree!!

-Sarah


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

The pics in your first post look like Pygopristis denticulata. Definitely NOT S. brandti.

The third pic looks like a spilo (one of the common names is Gold piranha)

And the last pic does look like some type of juvi rhom (common name: black piranha).


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

Agreed. Those first shots are not S.branti. and the other two are a gold spilo, and juvi rhom.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

DUDE!!!!! THAT's more like a pACU... but that is a Black RHOM!


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

p-fury members to the rescue again! thanks!








so, anyone own a Pygopristis denticulata? any experiences w/ rb's? info please!

-Sarah

holla at chore boy


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

> so, anyone own a Pygopristis denticulata? any experiences w/ rb's? info please!


There are a few shoals of them around but I would not suggest putting them in with pygos. It is very risky putting anything with pygos but mixing piranhas, even seed eaters, is not worth taking...IMO.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

See, that's what I was thinking, too... Seed eater with a Meat eater.... Nah, it didn't sound like a good idea! But it didn't hurt to ask....THANKS!









-Sarah


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The top 2 fish are Pygopristis denticulata. The 3rd fish is S. spilopleura, the last fish appears to be a Serrasalmus, not in complete agreement that it is rhombeus because of the type of body pattern. Though the shiny scales and dark background make it almost impossible to see if those are simply spots or combo spots and bars. If those are simply spots, then agree S. rhombeus.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

In the final pic, the brownish color in the gil area is actually red. And if those are combo spots and bars, how can * I * tell the difference, and what would that mean the fish is classified as???

Thanx for all the info so far!









--n8


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> NatenSarah Posted on Sep 26 2003, 12:30 AM
> In the final pic, the brownish color in the gil area is actually red. And if those are combo spots and bars, how can I tell the difference, and what would that mean the fish is classified as???


combo = combination of spots and bars on the flank.

S. altuvei has combo scattered over upper body down to a minor portion of the belly region, often none at all. Also a much higher back than S. compressus.

If the species is S. compressus, then the combo extends down to the belly region full coverage. Back is more rounded than S. altuvei.

Both species are externally very similar except for those 2 major characters described.

S. hastatus is another fish that is similar to both S. altuvei and S. compressus, but is far more covered by long stripes rather than short bars and spots. The headshape is also more sharp pointed than the other two and straightforward not turned upwards like the other two.

Coloration is same for all 3.

Good luck in attempting to ID them from this information.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

hastatus said:


> combo = combination of spots and bars on the flank.
> 
> Good luck in attempting to ID them from this information.











Yeah, I knew what "combo" meant the first time around, I'm might not be the swiftest boat in the water, but c'mon, have a little faith in your fellow man...

So let's get this straight: Very similar markings, with slight variation in presence of said markings, minor disparity in head shape, and fairly identical overall coloration? With no professional or formal scientific/aquatic education?

I'd say I'm hunky-dorey, peachy-keen even.









Thanks again though.









--n8


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> NatenSarah Posted on Sep 26 2003, 04:18 AM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Sep 25 2003, 09:44 PM)
> combo = combination of spots and bars on the flank.
> 
> ...


The definition was meant for any younger crowd here at PFURY that is learning about piranas and that did not know what the term "combo" meant. Glad you understood it.


----------

